# Trivia 8/23



## luckytrim (Aug 23, 2018)

trivia 8/23
DID YOU KNOW...
Plants grow larger and more quickly when watered with warm ,  rather than
cold water.

1. Name That Tune !!
"She grew up in an Indiana town, had a good looking mama who  never was around?"
(Hint; Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers...) 
2. Which automobile Model is the longest-running of any in the  world?
3. What is the connection between the American Rock band,  Lynyrd Skynyrd, 
and actress Reese Witherspoon?
4. What year was the last "Ed Sullivan Show" aired on  CBS-TV?
  a. - 1969
  b. - 1970
  c. - 1971
  d. - 1972
5. What was the name of the main character in J.D. Salinger's  "Catcher in 
the Rye?"
6. What do you do with a KIBBE?
  a. - Eat It
  b. - Wear It
  c. - Plant It
  d. - Ride in It
7. Donna Summer once ruled as the Queen of .... what  ?
8. In which Canadian city do you find rows of black granite  headstones, each 
dated April 15, 1912?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Western cultures alone view Death as a sentient being ; we  commonly refer to
that being as "The Grim Reaper".
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Mary Jane's Last Dance'
2. the VW Beetle
3. "Sweet Home Alabama"
4. - c
5. Holden Caulfield
6. - a
7. Disco
8. Halifax, Nova Scotia

CRAP !!
The concept of death as a sentient entity is found in nearly  every society.
In Western culture, death is often called the "Grim Reaper"  and is depicted
as a hooded, skeletal figure that carries a scythe and either  guides the
deceased to the next world or actually causes the victim's  death—leading to
tales that he can be bribed or outwitted. In the Hindu  scriptures, the lord
of death, Yama, rides a black buffalo and carries a lasso. In  Greek
mythology, death is Thanatos, the twin brother of Hypnos .


----------

